# Opt out of Verizon tracking you



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/1...instead-of-freaking-out-simply-opt-out-of-it/

Even if on Aosp based ROM, still check to see if you can opt out.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Meh, I've come to terms with the fact that if Verizon, HTC or Google or my isp for the matter need to find me they will or if they need to know I read CNN or look up cooking recipes they already know it regardless so, don't get me wrong I like my privacy but do I care if some team of board members are looking at how many times I visited a website? Besides the fact that they look at it as a whole not individually (hopefully)


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank You! I'm Out

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

This only works if you're on a mobile network right?....instead of WiFi?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't like that we were all automatically opted into this. This should NOT have been the default option.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Make sure you opt out of everything. There are multiple layers at that same page...


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

Opted out immediately, this is ridiculous. I wonder what big red comes out with next...


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

amw said:


> obviously no need if running aosp


won't you still need to if you're on AOSP, because they'll be tracking what your phone accesses through their servers?


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

amw said:


> obviously no need if running aosp


what brings you to that conclusion? i don't think that's true at all.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Am I an idiot? I don't see any option, or way of opting out when I click that link. I have to log into my verizon, and then I'm not given any sort of options one way or another.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

"amw said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/13/verizon-plans-to-start-tracking-your-mobile-information-instead-of-freaking-out-simply-opt-out-of-it/
> 
> obviously no need if running aosp


The AOSP thing you are speaking of is tell HTC. This is Verizon and you have to opt out no matter what. If you are on a Sense based ROM then HTC collects data through tell HTC.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

"tekhna said:


> Am I an idiot? I don't see any option, or way of opting out when I click that link. I have to log into my verizon, and then I'm not given any sort of options one way or another.


I just completed off the link. You should scroll down a bit and there was two separate options for you to decline the use of.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

It's only needed if your doing something you shouldn't be... and don't for a second think that opting out of this will prevent people with access to see where you are........  cause it won't!


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow.. and thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

does anyone else get this creepy ass message when they try to undo the LBS part at the top?

"The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it. Authorization will not help and the request SHOULD NOT be repeated. If the request method was not HEAD and the server wishes to make public why the request has not been fulfilled, it SHOULD describe the reason for the refusal in the entity. This status code is commonly used when the server does not wish to reveal exactly why the request has been refused, or when no other response is applicable."


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Came to the conclusion because there was no area for me to opt out of besides a location. But I'm already not sharing location. Buddy running aosp also didn't have the option. Everyone I spoke to on a sense based ROM did. Possibly just coincidence, but good idea to check either way and opt out of everything.


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

I just logged into myverizon on a computer and went to the privacy settings on the account for each line and Opted out. It is per line so if you have multiple lines you have to do it for each line individually.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

For those of you looking for extra security.

Torproject-orbit for android get it from there website.
Its even more powerful with root

WWW.torproject.org


----------



## adoublearonn (Sep 1, 2011)

I opted out of this right away. Not sure how much of a difference it makes behind the scenes though. If they wanted to use my surfing habits, location, and usage habits to blatantly make a marketing guinea pig out of me and make money off selling my information I might opt in if I were offered some credit to my bill.


----------

